# Soundstream repair



## sacarmic (Jan 8, 2019)

Does anyone know of any place that will repair older Soundstream amps? I have D-Artagnan that has stopped coming on and I would like to have repaired. None of the electronics places around my hometown want to fool with car audio repair anymore.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

sacarmic said:


> Does anyone know of any place that will repair older Soundstream amps? I have D-Artagnan that has stopped coming on and I would like to have repaired. None of the electronics places around my hometown want to fool with car audio repair anymore.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


Possibly Bnae38

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Give me a call. I have repaired a number of sound stream amps. (714) 907-6318

REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------



## jsolo53 (Dec 8, 2015)

This is the guy I would want to have work on an old school SoundStream amp:

Wade Stewart
Ace Labs Audio
8513 Elm Ave
Orangevale, CA
95662
Home: 916 294 7967
Cell, 916 871 2232

Wade says that he designed most of these amps. He has worked on one of my Reference Class A series amps and I like what I hear from that amp!


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

So what are you saying bud, my work is not viable or as good as the above mentioned person? I offered to do the repair, but you seem to feel my work is not sufficient? How is it that you can make a determination and statement you have decided to voice? What makes you an authority on the matter? My work is excellent, I have 30 years experience repairing electronics, I am military trained in electronics. I hold an IPC610 solder qualification. I also hold a MIL Standard 2000 solder qualification, and if you look into it, which I don't think you will, you will find it is the most intense solder class ever offered. My work has been on class 1 and class 2 electronics, but I don't think you know what that means either, but you are more then willing to offer an opinion based on nothing, no insight, no knowledge, just that the guy designed the amp. Well let me tell you something, the design is not that good, just the most cost effective way to make the unit work, and that is my opinion. 

So take your amp to the other person, because he knows how to fix it, if you like. I guarantee all of my work and utilize the very best components available.

Some of the comments you guys post are just irritating.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

sub'ed

From what I hear, both in the replies above are great. 

Even though he hates me now, I will throw in Evans Bishop with Desert Audio Specialists, who uses several techs for old school repairs. My experience hasn't been perfect as far as time frame/communication, but the work has always been good.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I know Evans, I have done some work for him on his 7909. He also helped me out with a schematic for a fosgate 4040DSM unit I repaired. So there you have it. I think you should do what you think is best. I just did not appreciate the implied comment that my work is sub standard or sub par, as a method to have the work completed by the other individual. My work is to the highest standards, and it really irritates me when people use a passage aggressive methodology directed at me, so irritating.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

jeffp said:


> I know Evans, I have done some work for him on his 7909. He also helped me out with a schematic for a fosgate 4040DSM unit I repaired. So there you have it. I think you should do what you think is best. *I just did not appreciate the implied comment that my work is sub standard or sub par, as a method to have the work completed by the other individual. My work is to the highest standards, and it really irritates me when people use a passage aggressive methodology directed at me, so irritating*.


Were some posts deleted or something? 'Cause I just don't see it. All I see is folks giving the guy options.


----------



## jsolo53 (Dec 8, 2015)

jeffp said:


> So what are you saying bud, my work is not viable or as good as the above mentioned person? I offered to do the repair, but you seem to feel my work is not sufficient? How is it that you can make a determination and statement you have decided to voice? What makes you an authority on the matter? My work is excellent, I have 30 years experience repairing electronics, I am military trained in electronics. I hold an IPC610 solder qualification. I also hold a MIL Standard 2000 solder qualification, and if you look into it, which I don't think you will, you will find it is the most intense solder class ever offered. My work has been on class 1 and class 2 electronics, but I don't think you know what that means either, but you are more then willing to offer an opinion based on nothing, no insight, no knowledge, just that the guy designed the amp. Well let me tell you something, the design is not that good, just the most cost effective way to make the unit work, and that is my opinion.
> 
> So take your amp to the other person, because he knows how to fix it, if you like. I guarantee all of my work and utilize the very best components available.
> 
> Some of the comments you guys post are just irritating.


WTF! Chill the **** out man.

My post was not directed at anyone other that the OP. He asked for a referral to get an old school SoundStream amp repaired. Wade Stewart is highly qualified for that. I know it from direct, personal experience, since he works on my old school SoundStream amps. As part of his career he designed and managed the manufacture of the old school SoundStream amps, including the OP's amp. He has, for decades, repaired old school SoundStream amps. Wade still maintains an inventory of original parts for old school SoundStream amps.

I was not casting shade on you or anyone else. I don't know you from Adam, so I'm in no position to say anything about your skills or your work. Chill. You are not the center of the amp repair universe.


----------



## mnmax8238 (Oct 15, 2017)

jsolo53 said:


> WTF! Chill the **** out man.
> 
> My post was not directed at anyone other that the OP. He asked for a referral to get an old school SoundStream amp repaired. Wade Stewart is highly qualified for that. I know it from direct, personal experience, since he works on my old school SoundStream amps. As part of his career he designed and managed the manufacture of the old school SoundStream amps, including the OP's amp. He has, for decades, repaired old school SoundStream amps. Wade still maintains an inventory of original parts for old school SoundStream amps.
> 
> I was not casting shade on you or anyone else. I don't know you from Adam, so I'm in no position to say anything about your skills or your work. Chill. You are not the center of the amp repair universe.



To the OP.
I asked this same question a year ago. The names that were given to me were

Wade Stewart
bnae
Shawn King

I first reached out to Wade but I didnt get any response for a couple weeks so I contacted Shawn as he was highly recommended. Shawn didnt have the parts I needed. My amps have proprietary parts so I ended up sending my amps to Wade. 

Now hopefully I wont get flamed by priddy like jsolo did just because we suggested other individuals even though jsolo didnt say anything negative or even mention his name. jsolo did not elude or imply anything whatsoever about your skills, experience, abilities or reputation, which you have now just established though.

I will have to say, i would not use anyone that posts rants like the above.


----------

